# Rimfire king {what to buy}



## General P (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok I just bought a Ruger American from Bud's gun shop on their 180 day layaway. One of the new green heavy barreled versions. That looks like the Ruger predator rifle, but only in rimfire. I opted for the .22 lr version. I even picked up a Nikon Prostaff rimfire scope for it from Buds. Well now the problem is I have rimfire fever. And they have the same rifle in .17 hmr and .22 wmr. I had been leaning to the .17 hmr but then started reading about the .17 wsm. And I thought well if I'm going to only get one Magnum I should get the best Magnum there is right ? 

So my question is which one ? I really don't have a use for any of the magnums other that I want another gun. And while they are more expensive than the .22 lr, they are still a lot cheaper than shooting anything centerfire. I do like to squirrel and rabbit hunting for the dinner plate. But I've heard the magnums are all too much for small small game. I don't really predator hunt { not that I wouldn't shoot a coyote deer hunting }. I would like to hunt hogs almost year round and a rimfire would be the ticket for that. At a recent trip to wal-mart there was no .22lr or .22wmr. But they did have plenty of .17 hmr and .17 wsm. It seems the .17wsm is only two or three dollars more per box than the .17 hmr. But the rifles are limited in it. 

For the .17 hmr and the .22wmr I can put another Ruger on 180 layaway but for the .17 wsm I'm basically stuck with the Savage Bmag. Which I've not heard great things. Ruger does make a model 77 chambered in .17 wsm but it's twice the price of all the other rimfires. And with it being up into the high centerfire rifle prices I can't rationalize that. 

I'm really leaning to one of the .17's just for the speed and hopefully laser like accuracy. But haven't rulled out the heavier .22wmr. I like the idea of 100 to 150 yard head shots on critters with the .17's, and maybe farther than that with the wsm. What do you think ? What's your experience with these three rounds. I will post this in the firearms forum also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2016)

Personally, I think the .22wmr trumps the 17s hands-down. Much more versatile, and it isn't the same caliber as a bb gun.  You can get heavy softpoints for it to kill bigger critters, but with the 30-grain Vmax rounds, it shoots about as flat as a .17, IMO.


----------



## Beaudeane (Dec 7, 2016)

I have the bmag heavy stainless barrel & thumbhole stock. Tack driver & none of the problems I also read about with the skinny barrel & plastic stock versions. Head shots only for small game or u waste the meat. Very loud but very fast. I have no doubt it would put down a pig with a head shot though I haven't done that yet. Yes same caliber as a bb or pellet but way faster & severe terminal explosion is the best way I can describe results of what I've shot with mine so far. Newer ones have a faster twist also. Mine likes the American eagle brand ammo best but probably all made in the same factory. I do really like my 22 mag golden boy but the WSM  is in a whole different class. If I were to look at the HMR,  it would be a Henry also. The only savage I own is my bmag. U will be happy with the heavy bbl thumbhole stock version


----------



## George30022 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am also a 22lr fan for small game: rabbit > squirrel > annoying crow> pesky chipmunks digging up things. The V max is good ammo but my .02 (stolen line from a fellow poster..) Go with the Aguilla 40 grain platted 1080 fps or what I prefer is this supper: 1240 fps. The faster you go, the better shot you need to be.
My reasoning behind the heavier bullet is, when it hits em - down they go. Lighter means faster and potential to pierce thru and limits the ability to fragment. Still, a light weight 22LR is a fun gun for small game.
Marlin XT 22LR with a UTG 4-16 X 40 ($89 on Amazon) with a Varm. Hunter stock from Boyd's Gun stock.
Dressed To Kill...


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 18, 2016)

Love my Ruger 77/17 WSM! Pricey but I love it.  Take the squirrels and rabbits heads off and it's not too much gun...just a thought!


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 18, 2016)

Iam partial to the 17 hmr I grab it over the 22 mag all the time


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 15, 2017)

If I had to pick one rifle to survive in the wilderness, it would be a 22 mag.


----------



## Shaun229 (Jan 21, 2017)

Stick with the .22 lr I've had the .17 hmr and unless you do headshots every single time you are gonna destroy the meat. And .17 hmr is close to $20 per 50 with the hornady rounds. I have the American series .22 lr and kill em all the time no problems.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2017)

And .17 hmr is close to $20 per 50 with the hornady rounds. [/QUOTE]

Where on Earth are you finding them for $20?  The highest I've ever seen them was $15 around here, and that was in the ammo panic.


----------



## rwh (Jan 23, 2017)

i like the .17 hmr but mine stays in the safe for the most part.  i squirrel hunt with a bl-22 and usually .22 shorts but right now i'm trying some subsonic rounds out (hoping to suppress one day).


----------



## Big7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stay with the .22LR. One of the most proven and oldest rounds on the planet.

Dial it in good, 80 yards, no problem.
If you are really serious 100 is doable. 

They have been here long before and will be
long after all the "new" fancy stuff.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree with the 22 wmr. As nch said it's versatile. Spend a little time at the range to sight in proper. When I have the scope zeroed in on my scope, I can hit the cap off if a Gatorade at 100 yards on a regular basis. My point is,  you can take head shots on a consistent basis,  saving the meat. Also, the round is strong enough to take down a hog. In a survival situation, you can use the 22 wmr to hunt about anything  in georgia, minus bears. I love that round, would never trade it in.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 6, 2017)

..."they are still a lot cheaper than shooting anything centerfire."...

Except 223, 7.62x39, some 6.5 grendel ammo(wolf).

But to stay with a rimfire, the 22 wmr is hard to beat for versatility, especially if hogs are a potential quarry.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ballistic tables don't lie...


----------

